# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Scandinavian match to Clovis?

## kirsten elise

I recently ran my DNA through the Ancient/Archaic samples on Gedmatch. At the default .5 cM level for that utility, I match to Clovis. I'm Scandinavian/Western Euro, most recently Danish and Dutch. How can this be?? Is this match likely reflecting common Eurasian ancestry before the Bering Strait crossing or something else?

----------


## kirsten elise

Update - I match to Clovis up to 3 cM.

----------


## Twilight

> Update - I match to Clovis up to 3 cM.


My best guess is that Gedmatch is detecting your Hunnic Ancestry; the Huns came from a group of tribes from the Yennisian area most likely. The Yennisian tribes; like the Ket for example. Ydna Q1a has been also found in Mesolithic Eastern Europe. http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplog...andinavian_Q1a

----------


## Promenade

That is not out of the ordinary, I believe most North Europeans match up to 3cM.

----------


## kirsten elise

Thank you Twilight! I've taken another look and the other archaic samples I match most closely to are also from the Danube River area so your best guess seems right on. I really appreciate your help. Looks like I have a new research interest :) :) :)

----------


## kirsten elise

Thanks Promenade.

----------


## Wheal

This is my dad's comparison to Clovis... 

Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 200 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 100 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 2.0 cM

Chr Start Location End Location Centimorgans (cM) SNPs
1	145,695,923	149,370,161	2.3	316
1	173,690,009	175,895,442	2.1	414
1	234,678,582	235,553,568	2.9	305
2	8,608,610	9,687,501	2.9	218
2	107,202,851	109,622,840	2.3	449
2	130,023,255	133,048,464	4.1	382
2	154,257,351	156,541,454	2.9	378
2	218,895,847	220,317,622	2.3	330
5	14,164,261	15,803,881	2.4	314
5	74,004,690	75,339,862	2.4	254
5	140,838,429	141,756,052	2.0	254
6	38,127,698	39,831,687	2.2	472
7	67,742,124	69,656,071	2.1	279
8	28,630,722	30,077,206	2.7	314
9	76,519,187	77,620,738	2.2	310
9	129,854,417	131,039,697	2.1	251
11	59,570,863	61,381,281	2.4	445
12	1,650,826	2,476,544	2.3	246
12	28,084,340	29,436,862	2.0	271
12	125,034,037	126,111,955	2.9	350
13	27,546,669	28,602,273	2.4	264
15	29,402,033	30,782,590	2.5	214
16	26,870,497	27,926,696	2.0	304
17	13,813,353	14,477,008	3.7	268
17	26,954,604	28,478,980	2.6	311
17	62,335,848	63,681,642	2.4	251
20	53,674,348	54,722,567	2.9	306
Largest segment = 4.1 cM
Total of segments > 2 cM = 67.9 cM
27 matching segments

----------


## Wheal

Mom's (who I know has Scandinavian) comparison to Clovis
Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 200 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 100 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 2.0 cM

Chr Start Location End Location Centimorgans (cM) SNPs
1	234,689,862	235,329,489	2.1	216
1	244,080,956	245,020,936	2.1	225
2	85,481,225	88,178,921	2.8	366
2	218,960,621	220,417,283	2.3	351
5	2,156,617	2,753,386	2.3	283
5	141,094,801	141,974,657	2.1	263
9	137,768,637	138,695,308	2.6	220
10	3,759,134	4,736,670	3.4	408
10	130,586,671	131,284,310	3.0	223
12	125,411,003	126,253,954	2.6	274
20	51,466,201	52,219,680	2.2	291
20	57,728,230	58,796,715	4.8	338
Largest segment = 4.8 cM
Total of segments > 2 cM = 32.4 cM
12 matching segments

----------


## Linda Raymond

Attachment 9703Clovis F999919 I was surprised by this. 4.5cms 729 snp's It's one of the largest matches I get on the ancient calcs. My recent ancestry is Lithianian, Polish maybe some German. There seems to be a lot of Finnish matches and a few Swedish on some sites but nothing that I can confirm yet. Any thoughts?

----------

